# écran imac bondi blue tout flou...



## thebeathunters (29 Janvier 2007)

cela fait déjà quelque temps que l'écran a flouté mais à part ça tout marche bien... difficile à gérer quand m^me sans s'âbimer les yeux! y'a t'il quelque chose à faire?
merci d'avance


----------



## Vivid (31 Janvier 2007)

c'est quoi comme machine? 
sur le moniteur dans ses menus ou options tu as surement une option de démagnétisation, actionne la, mais je pense pas que cela resoud ton probleme, attention au champ magnetique, enceinte...

regle peut-etre aussi la fonction qui permet justement de regler le flou, je me rapele plus du nom de cette fonction, toujours sur le moniteur.


----------



## thebeathunters (31 Janvier 2007)

je vais regarder, enfin, si j'ose dire parce que c'est pas évident d'y voir quelque chose tellement c'est flou!


----------



## Vivid (2 Février 2007)

Si tu as un autre ecran teste, si cela vient de ton ecran, je crois qu'il est bien foutue. Pour que tu est tant de mal a y voir...


----------



## badvallu (3 Février 2007)

Bon j'ai eu ça, problème de flou et de luminosité. J'ai suivi le tutoriel de http://sterpin.net/ pour démonter la chose (merci). Et j'ai aperçu 2 molettes sur le côté de l'appareil, une pour la luminosité, une autre pour le flou. Machine en marche et avec l'aide de mes yeux j'ai "réglé" le problème. Résultat:
1.J'ai évité la poubelle à l'appareil.
2. Je me suis mis des claques car j'aurais du le faire il y a un moment.

Voilà. Bonne chance.


----------



## thebeathunters (8 Février 2007)

heu, j'ai cherché la manip' sur sterpin.net mais rien trouvé sur l'écran... les molettes sont où, intérieur ou extérieur?
cheers


----------



## badvallu (9 Février 2007)

Ben elles sont à l'intérieur bien sûr, la manipulation de sterpin sert juste à ouvrir l'appareil sans l'abîmer. Les deux molettes sont sur le côté, un peu dans le renfoncement. Ouvre et elles te sauteront au visage. Pas de soucis, ce n'est pas difficile à ouvrir, sterpin est ton ami pour cela. Pour le réglage, tu as juste besoin de tes yeux.
Bonne chance...


----------



## thebeathunters (14 Février 2007)

bon, je vais me lancer dans la manip' rt te raconterai... merci pour tes conseils


----------



## thebeathunters (14 Février 2007)

bon, j'ai démonté tout le truc- come sterpin le montre, et... hum, pas de molettes qui me sautent aux yeux sur le coté... ou alors je suis trop con (c'est possible)
peut-être qu'on était pas calé sur la bonne machine, c'est un bondiblue, 2e version, de 1998
si tu as une description plus préçise de l'endroit où... à droite, à gauche , à quoi ça ressemble
bon, j'en profite pour le nettoyer un peu anyway...


----------



## thebeathunters (14 Février 2007)

Machine en marche et avec l'aide de mes yeux j'ai "r&#233;gl&#233;" le probl&#232;me

euh, comment t'as fait puisqu'il faut d&#233;brancher le bloc carte-m&#232;re pour acc&#233;der &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la b&#233;cane?


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2007)

Si j'ai bien saisi ton mod&#232;le d'Imac, c'est le premier donc &#231;a serait l&#224; (bouton focus) :


----------



## thebeathunters (15 Février 2007)

non, cela n'est pas ce modèle mais bien celui évoqué dans la manip de sterpin
http://sterpin.net/imactiroir.htm
où je ne retrouve pas ces fameuses molettes, d'autant moins règlables qu'il fait tout déconnecter pour accéder à l'intérieur de la machine:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

Invit&#233;;4169406 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien saisi ton mod&#232;le d'Imac, c'est le premier donc &#231;a serait l&#224; (bouton focus) :
> http://chebmann.free.fr/jpg&#37;27s chat/MacGe/Focus.jpg





thebeathunters a dit:


> non, cela n'est pas ce mod&#232;le mais bien celui &#233;voqu&#233; dans la manip de sterpin
> http://sterpin.net/imactiroir.htm
> o&#249; je ne retrouve pas ces fameuses molettes, d'autant moins r&#232;glables qu'il fait tout d&#233;connecter pour acc&#233;der &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la machine:rose:



thebeathunters, le Mac du site de Sterpin est du m&#234;me mod&#232;le que celui de la photo d'Invit&#233;, simplement, tu vois le dessous d'un c&#244;t&#233;, le dessus de l'autre.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (15 Février 2007)

Dans mon article, c'est vu côté carte mère et la photo d'invité est la vue côté écran, et là on voit les deux potentiomètres permettant de régler l'écran.


----------



## thebeathunters (15 Février 2007)

hello
bon, je m'y suis collé et ai réussi à atteindre ses foutues mollettes ( coté ergonomie: vachement pratique d'avoir à démonter tout le plastique pour y accéder, bravo, cupertino...)
résultat: c'est beaucoup mieux!  ok, à force d'avoir le nez sur un 20" dernière génération, on a l'impression qu'un vieux 15" c'est pas super super net mais c'est au moins lisible! donc grâce à vous, la palourde va sans doute avoir une "second life"!
merci pour votre patience


----------

